# ISPConfig 3 Multiserver setup PhpMyAdmin



## ITSAW (15. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem ich das HowTo für die Multiserverinstallation unter Squeeze abgearbeitet habe, funktioniert theoretisch soweit auch alles. Allerdings kommt beim Anmelden via PhpMyAdmin immer die Meldung


> #1045 Die Anmeldung am MySQL-Server ist fehlgeschlagen.


Mein Aufbau sieht wie folgt aus:

master
- ns01
- db01
- mail01
- web01.res1
- web01.res2
- web01.res3
- ns01

Soweit kein Problem, nur habe ich natürlich auf dem db01 KEINEN Apache und auch kein PhpMyAdmin installiert, dafür habe ich ja extra einen reinen Master-Server der nur die Konfiguration vornimmt.

Beim Webmail habe ich einfach in der Config von Roundcube den richtigen Server angegeben.
Nur bei PhpMyAdmin hänge ich gerade etwas.
Wo liegt im moment mein Denkfehler, denn eigentlich sollte der PhpMyAdmin doch auch auf den DB Server zugreifen können oder?

Für eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich bereits vorab.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Till (15. März 2012)

Bei phpmyadmin machst Du es wie bei roundcube, Du gibst die IP des dbservers in der phpmyadmin Konfiguration an. Dann must Du unter Umständen noch einen root user in mysql auf dem db server anlegen, der die Verbindung vom webserver aus erlaubt.


----------



## ITSAW (15. März 2012)

Also das will nicht, habe mehrere Versionen versucht, auch  die von hier
phpMyAdmin Remote verwenden · Lorem Ipsum Ges.m.b.H.
aber auch das will nicht funktionieren.

In welcher der vielen Configs geb ich die IP denn an?


----------



## ITSAW (15. März 2012)

Aua.. Kommando zurück 

Ein kleiner Haken hatte gefehlt, wenn der Remotezugriff auf die DB nicht erlaubt ist kann der User natürlich auch nicht darauf zugreifen.

Sowas nennt man wohl auch Betriebsblindheit 

Danke für deine Mühe Till


----------



## ITSAW (15. März 2012)

Allerdings hab ich jetzt dann doch noch eine Frage:

Wenn man den DB Server schon auf einer extra Maschine hat, kann man nicht irgendwo in einer Config noch einstellen dass der Remotezugang frei geschalten ist? 
Vllt auch noch die IPs der Webserver eintragen?

Wäre ne kleine erleichterung, gerade bei mehreren Resellern

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Till (15. März 2012)

Die Einstellungen müssen beim anlegen der Datenbank vorgenommen werden. Oder Du änderst die dadault Werte in der form Datei, aber die werden bei Updates zurückgesetzt.


----------

